# Aer Lingus Refunds



## legend99 (20 Jun 2005)

Guys,
My Dad was due to fly abroad with a mate of his in September for a week to his mates holiday house. Sadly, this man collapsed and died last Saturday evening. My Dad is pretty gutted over it.
Now I booked the flight a few weeks back so I said I'd take on the issue of looking for a possible refund from Aer Lingus as I don't think right now its something my Dad wants to bother with, but obviously better chance of refund if it gets done now as the flight was not until Sep.

Anyone have any experience in seeking a refund for exceptional circumstances such as this? Anyone have a number etc I should get in touch with or is it strictly postal?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2005)

Go to www.aerlingus.com and click on _Contact Us _to get details of the helpdesk which deals with cancellations and changes. Check the terms & conditions of the booking to see what sort of circumstances allows for a cancellation and refund. Check the terms & conditions of any travel insurance policy that your father had in case that might cover this situation.


----------

